
Comcast Says It Wants to Charge Broadband Users More for Privacy - Rondom
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Says-It-Wants-to-Charge-Broadband-Users-More-For-Privacy-137567
======
kevincox
This actually makes quite a bit of sense if you look at it backwards. "Comcast
provides customers a discount if they allow Comcast to sell their
information."

If providing cable costs $50 and you sell it for $80 you can provide the
second option for $60 if you can make $30 selling their info.

Not that I think my ISP should be anything more then a dumb pipe but logically
it's not that crazy.

